# An ADA Journey: Salvation



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking good! I like that scape you're doing, can you let me know the dimensions on that tank in the last picture?


----------



## Kawi (Aug 5, 2009)

24in X 12in X 7in

http://www.adgshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=102-8555&Show=TechSpecs


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That 60F is sick! Wow!
What are those tiny fish in the mini m?


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

CL said:


> That 60F is sick! Wow!
> What are those tiny fish in the mini m?


They look like Celestial Pearl Danios and some type of Microraspbora...


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I decided to change the scape a couple days ago and I think It will become a great shrimp tank but I just need to let it all grow before I start putting in shrimp which will start tearing up the substrate line and make a mess.

Here is some photos from a 2 weeks back that I took and I really feel that I nailed the coloring on my Canon 5D and now that I know the correct setting I will appreciate my photo's more and begin to take more.



















Anyways I done a lot of cleaning and replanted the Rotala sp. Green in the back as the old growth completely died and I just cut off the dead ends and planted the new growth pieces hoping this time it will route itself in. 

I plan on adding a temporary co2 setup to the tank to hopefully make things healthy again and start a growth pattern between fertilizing with ADA Brightly K and CO2. 

Only thing is that I have to contact Orlando at GLA and see if there are caps for my regulator as I bought a custom made 3 way manifold regulator a while back and I don't think you can close the other two manifolds to run just one line to a Co2 diffuser. But I'm sure I could find something to cap off the other two. If not will then I guess it's just going to be a slow process so I can save up for two regular Choice Regulators. 

I have notice a "spurt" ( I think I just made that up) of new growth in my Fontinalis in my tank. IMO I really don't know how you guys seem to remember the names of your plants. I searched five minutes just to find the name of the moss in my tank and I know the species but I don't know how to say or spell it, I believe it is Fontinalis Funtilas or something.
Anyhow it has taken about two months to see and new green growing for this plant so I am excited to see it starting to grow.

Now originally the scape was going to consist of a nice green patch of land with a variety of plants hoping to creative an Awesome contrast between the sand a mosses, but I seem to have gotten a lot of Peacock moss online here from HouseofCards and had enough to put on a bunch of pieces of ADA Riccia Stone and tied the moss down with some string. So instead of the original plan this is going to be my first attempt to an all out green monster of a tank (as most of the time I do iwagami scapes) 

Anyways these are the plans and I wouldn't mind here some criticism as I pretty scared as I don't know if I will be able to meet off these plants needs. I will come up with a plant list in the following post as to what in there right now and what I may have to add in the future. 

Pictures to come though... I promise.:flick:


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

*RcScRs*- Yep you nailed it, Celestial Pearl Danios and Exclamation Point Microraspbora from invertz factory. I was very surprised on how well of a condition they arrived in and out of 43 or so fish only one died!!! But last week I had lost 3 of the original 6 CPD's ( one jumped out another died somehow in the tank and 3rd one not sure about as I didn't find a body. 
Ohh and I has a AWESOME Badis Badis known as Scarlet Badis (I remember that name for some reason see?...) Anyways I will try to get a picture of him hes not the most colorful fella but still very nice fish and I plan to add 1-2 more in this tank coming the next time I make an order. 

*CL*- I have to say every time I look at my 60-F tank I say dam that's a nice tank. And from what I know no one has ever attempted an iwagami in such a tank. I will tell you this much It is about a month and a half from being finished and ready to fill. And yes the means it is emerse growth and I am surprised how well it is going.

*Kawi*- Thanks for answering saves me 2 minutes of frantically searching the Internet myself. 

*Aqua'd*- Thanks man means a lot. Over the past couple months all I've been doing is steering at peoples tank and just wonder why the heck I can't grow plant like they can. Hopefully this tank will broaden the gap of this unknown and help me with future tanks as I have plans to buy a 90-P or something but I want to see if I can successfully grow plants that I have like I see other do.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

That scape for the 60 is sick thief ... im looking to get stones for my tank and I was thinking about using those ... where can I order that???? Your in Shelton is that near Hartford? did you get it from a LFS???


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

*FDNY911*- Thanks man maybe I should just post the journal up now since everybody seems to love it. lol 
Anyways here is where I bought the stones: 
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=shopping_cart

Shelton in about an hour New York actually, it is South of Hartford and is between Bridgeport and New Haven sort of. 
As for Local Fish Stores if you want to see some nice Top class tanks check out: 
http://www.greenwichaquaria.com/
or
http://www.houseoffins.com/
Really nice tanks, and fish and they do carry some nice unusual rocks that you can use like Wind Stone or sometime ADA stone and another good choice is Lace Stone. 
The best part is that they will let you choose the stone and let you play around with them to find a nice scape if you want. 
I scaped one of my tanks with lace stone: Here's an old photo-







Also another secret project lol

They are called Manten Stone but they are expensive and I've ordered them a couple times and most of the time you don't get the nicest looking rocks as you see in my tank or other tanks. 
Shoot me a PM on what type of scape you are looking to make and I can give you some advice on which rock would be best. 
Again buying these rocks depends on your budget I just happened to buy lots of each rock and have variety to choose from.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

thief said:


>


That's a great shot of a CPD! Don't most fish move so fast that you can't get a good enough shot? Well...at least for me they do:hihi:



thief said:


>


Great looking tank! The Java Ferns are going wild.

It looks like you have a lot of fish in the tank...how many of each species do you have?


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Well here an update with pictures as you all love. 

I had to take them quick because my father started the movie and I didn't want to miss it. Unfortunately my brother PS3 didn't complete the upload of Angels and demons movie so I will have to watch it tonight!

Anyways here are some photos of the updated tank: 

And in case you were wondering that is the New 60-F tank next to the Mini M and you can see it has filled in a considerable amount!



























My Beautiful Scarlet Badis!









This one shows some of the work that's been done!









Ok so in the last photo shows you a couple things.
One thing is that I cut the background plant Rotala Sp. Green down as it seems that all the old stems were dieing (I presume this due to the tank change) and I also cut the Rotala Colorata on the side. What I hope to do is make my first successful background, you know the nice bushy type that you see in a lot of tanks.

Next is that I tied down Peacock moss to a bunch of riccia stones and what I hope is to have a huge wild moss looking carpet later on with shrimp grazing all over it! I just notice if I do it right it will solve the driftwood problem giving the tank a raised up feel so that the driftwood doesn't look like it hanging in midair coming out of no where.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Hardware

- Ehiem Classic 2232 Canister Filter 
- Lily Pipes
- Cal Aqua Mini Lily Pipe intake and Output.
- ADA Mini M Solar
- ADA Mini M
- ADA Amazonian I 
- ADA Bright Sand
- ADA Riccia Stone

Hardscape

- ADA Manten Stone
- ADA Southeast Asian Driftwood

Co2

- Soon will add on!

Fertilizers

- ADA Brightly K (add contents here)
- ADA Brightly Step 1 (add contents here)

Fauna

- 3 Celestial Pearl Danios (Celestichthys margaritatus)
- 8 Exclamation point Rasboras (Boraras urophthalmoides)
- 1 Scarlet Badis (Dario Dario)

Flora

- Rotala Colorata
- Rotala sp. Green 
- Fissidens Fontanus 
- Mini Needle Leaf Java Fern
- Peacock Moss Taxiphyllum Species "Peacock" 


Future Plans:

I am trying to find the right killi fish for this tank and upstairs tank which is a 18gal 60-F tank. Here some Killies:
- Scriptaphyosemion liberiense ‘Gbarma, RL 97 / EP 82’ (http://www.samskillifish.com/images/gallery/gbarma_b.JPG)
- Fundulopanchax gardneri mamfensis ‘Mfuni CSK 95-5‘ (http://www.samskillifish.com/images/gallery/mamfensis_b.JPG)
- Aphyosemion gabunense marginatum Bengui (http://www.pbase.com/debunix/image/44416687&exif=N)


Here some fish I am looking into also:
Poecilocharax weitzmani
Nannostomus rubrocaudatus

Ohh and I plan on adding a co2 system. I just order some Permaseal connectors from Orlando at GLA that will go in between the regulator and the Co2 tank so that I can get this up and running. Only thing is that it is a custom 3 way manifold regulator so I am hoping that I could just run one line without a problem and not have to go though the trouble of closing the other two in some way unforeseen.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

A small update but yet important to me. I have noticed my Fissidens Fontanus take off in growth a considerable amount within the last 4 days. 
I was very sad to see it not grow one leaf nor look alive during the past two months but it's seems that once it's gets adapted to the tank it thrives. It just needed a little more time than most plants thats all.:thumbsup:

My Scarlet Badis seems to have some sort of sickness for the past month and has grown a considerable amount in the past couple weeks. It is this white moundish looking patch behind his eye and near his gills. He acts like eveything is fine though, no abnormal swimming and behavior and gets along with all the other fish. Not sure what to do about it but I will get some pictures to show you guys and maybe some of you experts on disease can help.


----------

